#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Νέα διαδικτυακή υπηρεσία για έκδοση Ενεργειακών Πιστοποιητικών

## easykenak

Συνάδελφοι γειά σας,

Θα θέλαμε να σας παρουσιάσουμε το easykenak (www.easykenak.gr).

*Τι είναι;*
Ακριβώς οτι λέει ο τίτλος της ανάρτησης, μια Διαδικτυακή Υπηρεσία Έκδοσης Ενεργειακών Πιστοποιητικών
Είναι στο διαδιίκτυο, υπολογίζει ενεργειακή απόδοση με ΤΕΕ-ΚΕΝΑΚ και δίνει xml που μπορει να εισαχθεί στο ΤΕΕ-ΚΕΝΑΚ ή το buildingcert.

*Σε ποιούς απευθύνεται;*
Σε Ενεργειακούς Επιθεωρητές.

*Γιατί διαφέρει απο τα υπάρχοντα λογισμικά;*
- καταρχήν γιατι είναι διαδικτυακό, δουλέυετε online, έχετε πρόσβαση από οπουδήποτε.
- είναι απλό και γρήγορο, με φιλικό περιβάλλον εργασίας, με καθοδηγηση μέσα από 6 απλά βήματα
- δεν απαιτείται εγκατάσταση λογισμικού ούτε κλειδί ασφαλείας, δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός θέσεων εργασίας ούτε ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις συστήματος, το μόνο που χρειάζεστε είναι ένας σύγχρονος browser

*Πόσο κοστίζει;*
- για την ώρα διατίθεται δωρεάν  :Χαρούμενος: , μέχρι να πάρουμε ένα καλό feedback από τους χρήστες και να διορθώσουμε όποια bugs
- μετά τη λήξη της δοκιμαστικής λειτουργίας θα χρεώνεται με τη χρηση, σε πολύ χαμηλό κόστος
- εννοείται χωρίς  αρχικό κόστος αγοράς, χωρίς συμβόλαιο συντήρησης

*Ποιοί είμαστε;*
- Ειμαστε νέοι Μηχανικοί - Ενεργειακοί Επιθεωρητές
- Ξεκινήσαμε να αναπτυσουμε μια εφαρμογή για δική μας χρήση
- Στην πορεία η ιδέα μας μεγάλωσε πολύ και προστέθηκαν νέες λειτουργικότητες
- Δεν είμαστε εταιρεία λογισμικού, γι΄αυτο ακριβώς προσπαθήσαμε να φέρουμε στην κοινότητα των μηχανικών / ενεργειακών επιθεωρητών κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό, που θα αλλάξει τον τρόπο που δουλεύουν, κάτι που θα νοιωθουμε περηφανοι που το φιάξαμε
- Είμαστε μόνιμα ανοιχτοί σε προτάσεις και νέες ιδέες και δεσμευόμαστε να αναπτύσσουμε συνεχώς το easykenak ώστε να γίνεται καλύτερο και πιο χρήσιμο σε όλο και περισσότερους ενεργειακούς επιθεωρητές. 

Με μεγάλη χαρά θα περιμένουμε τα σχόλιά σας.

Με εκτίμηση,
η ομάδα του easykenak
www.easykenak.gr
info@easykenak.gr
www.facebook.com/easykenak

----------


## Xάρης

Καλή συνέχεια!

----------

